# Moki's neck is all scabbed please help



## elliriyanna (Feb 2, 2011)

I went to change Moki into a smaller cage tonight so I can actually work on taming him and noticed these horrible scabs on his neck. Everything in his old cage is safe I have no idea and I use aspen have since I got him and have never had this problem please help.



















Yes he DID pee on my laptop 


















































__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## AnnB (Jan 14, 2011)

I think it's likely that he's been scratching himself, possibly due to mites. Can you get some mite treatment from the vets or pet store? My bucks do the same thing and I find I have to treat them almost on a monthly basis for mites, that stops them from scratching and making theselves sore.


----------



## tinyhartmouseries (Dec 30, 2010)

That is almost certainly mites! You can use diluted Ivermectin or one drop of pure Ivermectin, once a week for 5-6 weeks to treat.


----------



## Laigaie (Mar 7, 2011)

I also use ivermectin (Eqvalan) to treat mites, diluted in their bottle water. Others here use Iver-On, a topical treatment. Either way, you'll be emptying, washing, and re-setting his cage once a week or so for the next month and a half, if you don't do that already. And do be careful not to stop treatment too early, as the eggs aren't killed by the ivermectin, causing reinfestation as soon as they hatch.


----------



## jadeguppy (Jun 4, 2011)

Diotomacious Earth sprinkled in their bedding is also suppose to help. I've been thinking of using it as a preventative, but haven't gotten my hands on any. I do have a friend who uses it in her house and on her dogs with great success. She is a rescuer who often has over a dozen dogs in her house. It was more commonly used before chemical pest control became popular.


----------



## elliriyanna (Feb 2, 2011)

I do not believe in any type of ivermectin and I dont have acess to the iver on anyway.

We used revolution for my rats no side effects have ever been known can i do this?


----------



## elliriyanna (Feb 2, 2011)

This is him tonight Sorry they are bad its just I want to stress him as little as possible to keep him fighting this for me as long as possible.

I am not parting his fur here he is a long fur so otherwise you would not see it that also shows his nose. 









Even his little eye is bald  









His neck tonight


----------



## elliriyanna (Feb 2, 2011)

My mouse boy Moki has been getting scabs for weeks now they were getting better but they seem to be getting worse again. I switched him to a lower protein diet removed the most likely allergens treated him with the proper dose of revolution. I dont know what else to do I just switched his bedding to yesterdays news in case it was that and gave him some tp for a warm comfy house.

He has actually split his ear from scratching what else can i do? I want him to get better

Yes I do have a vet for him BUT I just lost my job so I cant do it I feel horrible


----------



## MoonfallTheFox (Nov 12, 2011)

He needs tons and tons to do, he could have OCD behavior starting.

Have you tried putting Neosporin Plus on the scabs? It will help make them not hurt, so he will not scratch himself.

I would also dose him again with the revolution.


----------



## elliriyanna (Feb 2, 2011)

I am out of it  But it should still be working I didnt use it THAT long ago I dont think.

He has a big caage with lots to do and his behavior was worse in his massive cage I have tried every cage size( small , medium , large) nothing helps


----------



## MoonfallTheFox (Nov 12, 2011)

Try the neosporin. :3


----------



## elliriyanna (Feb 2, 2011)

I will get some at the store tomorrow 

Also I think part of the problem may be he WONT climb no matter what I try His new cage I am going to try again but he is not a climber.


----------



## MoonfallTheFox (Nov 12, 2011)

Augustus' favorite toy is TP tubes and TP itself. He builds elaborate nests with the TP.

He also really, really enjoys boxes from candy like Nerds, filled with food and closed up. He shreds them open, eats the food then throws the little boxes everywhere.

Does Moki have a wheel?

I sometimes just run around my house and dig in recycle bins for cool containers/tubes/paper/whatever and throw it all to the mice (if it's clean and such). Keep trying things, he must have a hobby -somewhere- in there.


----------



## elliriyanna (Feb 2, 2011)

Yes Moki has a very nice silent spinner. and he has tp and tp tubes crittertail tubes a toy train a hammock etc

I will keep looking but so far his hobbies include ... Hiding in his house ... Not out of fear he just likes it there


----------

